# [HOW-TO] Instalando un sistema gentoo con soporte reiser4

## DDrDark

Bueno, luego de una rapida prueba al sistema reiser4 he decidido escribir este mini-howto de su instalacion para que podais, los que aun no sabeis como  poder probar este nuevo sistema en vuestros discos duros. 

Demas estar decir que cualquier comentario, sugerencia o ayuda para completar, mejorar, arreglar, etc etc la guia sera bienvenida dado que mi experiencia en gentoo, no es tan amplia como en otras distribuciones

NOTA: Los acentos son omitidos

Para empezar, necesitaremos un CD o DVD que tenga soporte para reiser4. Hay varias versiones. Para mas informacion sobre el contenido, el post original es ESTE https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=216214

* Gentoo RR64 LiveDVD 2.50 (bittorrent) --> AMD's 64 bits

2.50 ISO: ftp://adwin.hopto.org/Gentoo-RR64-2.50.iso

2.50 torrent: http://lxnay.no-ip.org/livecd-iso/Gentoo-RR64-2.50.iso.torrent

* Gentoo RR4 LiveDVD: 2.40 (http)  --> x86 DVD

2.40 torrent:  http://www.open-bits.org/download.php/1155/Gentoo-RR4-LiveDVD-2.40.iso.torrent

* Gentoo RR4 LiveCD: 2.30 (http)   --> x86 CD

2.30 ISO: http://shark.nauticaltech.com/~lxnay/Gentoo-RR4-LiveCD-2.30.iso

Desde luego, usad la que mejor os venga. Como ya he dicho (repito para los despistados)en el post original esta el contenido de cada DVD y CD

Este howto esta basado en otro, pero agregando y modificando las diferentes secciones para hacerlo un poco mas generico. Si entendeis ingles o si simplemente creis que este post es demasiado simple podeis mirar el original aqui (http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Reiser4_Enabled_Live_CD)

Empezemos pues...

Elegimos el CD o DVD que mas nos convenza y boteamos con el. Yo he optado por el liveCD 2.30 ya que no era mi intencion usar los binarios que vienen en el liveDVD de la version 2.40.

En mi caso, al tener una tarjeta grafica demasiado nueva, el servidor X no me la detectaba (podria haber boteado con VESA, pero me era igual). Vosotros elegireis del menu, la opcion que mas os guste

Una vez cargado el sistema, podeis ver que os informa del password root. Podes cambiarlo con passwd o simplemente usar el determinado (tecniso)

1-Ahora, pasamos a optimizar el disco duro, y el lector. En mi caso la optimizacion no da resultados favorables.

```
hdparm -d1c1u1m16 /dev/sda

hdparm -d1c1u1 /dev/cdroms/cdrom0
```

Podremos usar Gparted si hemos seleccionado GNOME como entorno grafico. Yo he utilizado cfdisk que siempre me ha dado buenos resultados.

2-Vamos a crear las particiones. El esquema que he utilizado es este:

/dev/sda1	/boot		100mb

/dev/sda2	swap		2048 (el doble de vuestra memoria RAM)

/dev/sda3	/		resto del disco

3-Una vez creadas las particiones, y echa bootleable la particion /dev/sda1 pasamos a crear los sistemas de archivos de las particiones

En este caso, usaremos una particion ext3 para la boot (ya que no se si GRUB tiene soporte para reiser4) y para la / usaremos reiser4 claro

```

mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1    # Particion /boot con ext3

mkfs.reiser4 /dev/sda3  #Particion / con reiser4

mkswap /dev/sda2   #Particion swap

```

4-Habilitamos la particion SWAP de nuestro sistema

```
swapon /dev/sda2
```

5-Montamos las particiones, para esto primero creamos los directorios necesarios, dependiendo de nuestro esquema de particionamiento

```
mkdir /mnt/gentoo/   #Deberia estar creado, si no es asi, lo creamos

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot   

mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo   #Montamos la particion "/"

mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot   #Montamos la particion /boot
```

6-Ahora descargaremos stage, y portage. Podemos ver aqui (http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml)la lista de espejos para descargar ambos

Antes de esto, establecemos 2 variables importantes para luego no estar reescribiendolas

```
export MIRROR="http://mirror.xxx.net/gentoo/"  #Debereis cambiarlo, por uno valido que podeis encontrar en la lista de arriba

export DATE="20050808" #Poneis la fecha actual siguiendo el formato YYYYMMDD
```

Nos posicionamos en el directorio "raiz" y nos descargamos la stage y portage.

```
cd /mnt/gentoo/

wget $MIRROR/releases/x86/2005.0/stages/x86/stage1-x86-2005.0.tar.bz2

wget $MIRROR/snapshots/portage-$DATE.tar.bz2
```

7-Descomprimiremos ambos archivos, para instalarlos

```
tar xjpvf stage1*.bz2

cd /mnt/gentoo/usr

tar xjvf /mnt/gentoo/portage-*.tar.bz2
```

Es preciso que useis los mismos parametros del tar.

8-Configuraremos ahora, las opciones de compilacion

```
nano -w /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

```

En este archivo configuraremos nuestras opciones, cada usuario suele tener las suyas propias. Pondre aqui un ejemplo de flags normales para que no os de ningun error al compilar.

```
CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" #Podeis cambiar i686 por athlon-xp o pentium4 segun sea vuestro caso

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE=¨-kde -qt -oss -ssl -nls -ipv6 -arts pic nptl" #Si no sabeis nada sobre las variables USE, directamente no escribais esta linea

MAKEOPTS=¨-j2¨ #El 2 sale del numero de CPU's x 2, asi que hacer vosotros vuestras cuentas
```

9-Seleccionamos los servidores para las actualizaciones y la sincronizacion

```
mirrorselect -i -r -o >> /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

```

```
mirrorselect -i -o >> /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf
```

10-Copiamos nuestros DNS, antes de hacer el chroot

```
cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf
```

11-Montamos proc y entramos en nuestros nuevo entorno

```
mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc
```

```
chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile
```

NOTA: Opcionalmente, podemos actualizar el portage ejecutando

```
emerge --sync
```

12- Instalaremos el staga descargado, en este caso el 1. Deberemos entonces ejecutar el script bootstrap

```
/usr/portage/scripts/bootstrap.sh
```

Cuando termine, instalamos el sistema base

```
emerge -e system
```

NOTA: podemos usar la opcion -f, esto hara que se descarguen los paquetes primero

Ahora iros a buscar una pizza, y poneros a ver una peli  :Very Happy: 

13-Instalaremos OPCIONALMENTE nuestro escritorio preferido.

OS RECOMIENDO QUE NO LO INSTALEIS, HASTA QUE ESTEIS SEGUROS DE QUE EL SISTEMA OS BOOTEA

Si no, pues 

```
emere gnome #O el que prefirais

```

14-Instalaremos utilidades varias que podriamos necesitar

Un logger y cron

```
emerge vixie-cron syslog-ng
```

Ahora los agregamos al inicio del sistema

```
rc-update add vixie-cron default

rc-update add syslog-ng default

```

Instalamos las utilidades para nuestro sistema de archivos y tambien cargamos el domainname al inicio

```
emerge reiser4progs

rc-update add domainname default

```

Opcionalmente podemos instalar DHCP si es nuestro caso, o alguna otra utilidad de vuestro interes

```
emerge dhcpcd slocate

```

15-Necesitaremos tambien un kernel con soporte para reiser4. En la guia oficial parchean un kernel original de kernel.org. Ya que por diversos motivos el parche daba errores, he decidido excluirlo de la guia e instalar directamente los nitro-sources, que dicen que son a veces algo inestables, nuestro interes es poder bootear el sistema sin errores. Luego podreis intentar parchear un kernel o lo que os de la gana.

Deberemos instalar el ebuild de los nitro,asi que hacemos esto

```
echo "PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage" >> /etc/make.conf

```

```
mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/nitro-sources/

cd /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/nitro-sources/

wget http://nitro.b3cks.com/2.6.12-nitro5/nitro-sources-2.6.12-r5.ebuild

ebuild nitro-sources-2.6.12-r5.ebuild digest

echo "sys-kernel/nitro-sources ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge nitro-sources

rm /usr/src/linux

ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.12-nitro5 /usr/src/linux

```

16-Compilaremos el kernel para dar soporte a todos nuestros dispositivos. El soporte de reiser4 en el nitro se activa desde el primer menu "nitr0 menu" asi que no lo busqueis por otro lado

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

make && make modules_install

```

Una vez compilado, copiamos la bzImage y System.map a /boot

```
cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.12-nitro-r5

cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.6.12-nitro-r5

```

Si necesitamos cargar algun modulo al inicio, editamos el archivo correspondiente

```
nano -w /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```

17-Establecemos la zona horaria

```
cd /etc

ln -s ../usr/share/zoneinfo/GTM localtime

```

18-Creamos nuestro usuario

```
useradd USUARIO -m -G users,wheel,audio -s /bin/bash

passwd USUARIO

```

19-Editamos el fichero fstab, para establecer las particiones y puntos de montaje

```
nano -w /etc/fstab

/dev/sda1   /boot     ext3    defaults,noatime       1 2

/dev/sda2   none      swap    sw                   0 0

/dev/sda3   /         reiser4    noatime              0 1

none        /proc     proc    defaults             0 0

none        /dev/shm  tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0    /mnt/cdrom    auto      noauto,user    0 0

```

Asi deberia quedarnos, segun el esquema de particionamiento que he utilizado

20-Configuramos la red

Establecemos el nombre de host

```

nano -w /etc/conf.d/hostname

HOSTNAME="mihost"
```

Establecemos nombre de dominio

```
nano -w /etc/conf.d/domainname

DNSDOMAIN="red
```

"

Establecemos la configuracion de la red

```
nano -w /etc/conf.d/net

```

Encontrareis dentro del archivo informacion suficiente para las diferentes configuraciones, estaticas y dinamicas

Adherimos nuestra configuracion al inicio del sistema

```
rc-update add net.eth0.default

```

Establecemos el nombre de host

```
nano -w /etc/hosts

127.0.0.1 localhost mihost

```

21-Configuramos el sistema

Contraseña root

```
passwd

nano -w /etc/conf.d/rc

nano -w /etc/rc.conf

```

Los ultimos archivos, dentro bienen muy bien explicados cada variable.

22- Por ultimo, instalamos el GRUB o LILO, yo he optado por el primero

*** COPIAR LOS MOUNTS AL MTAB ANTES QUE NADA ***

```
cp /proc/mounts /etc/mtab
```

Instalamos grub

```
emerge grub
```

Su instalacion, he preferido hacerla manualmente, es muy sencilla

Ejecutamos grub

```
grub
```

Y lo instalamos

```
grub> root (hd0,0) #Seleccionar vuestra particion /boot. Podeis usar el tab si no sabeis el numero exacto

grub> setup (hd0) #Lo instalamos

grub> quit

```

Ahora modificamos el fichero /boot/grub/grub.conf

```
default 0

timeout 15

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux con soporte reiser4

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.12-nitro5 root=/dev/sda3

```

Reiniciamos, y ya tenemos nuestro sistema reiser4 funcionando

Espero os sirva de ayuda mi humilde guia, y se que entre todos la completaremos mucho mas

Saludos!Last edited by DDrDark on Tue Aug 23, 2005 7:15 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *DDrDark wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/sda2	swap		2048 (el doble de vuestra memoria RAM)
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Unas cuantas notas:

swap (el doble de vuestra memoria RAM) era una regla aplicable cuando se tenían de 128 a 256Mb de ram; si se tiene 1Gb, añadir una partición de 2Gb de swap es sencillamente grotesco; yo también tengo 1Gb y una swap de 512Mb y rara vez me usa unos 2Mb de swap; imagina con 2Gb  :Shocked: 

¿/boot con ext3? Realmente es preferible ext2 porque es mucho más rápido, además no la monto a no ser que sea necesario, por lo cual, es muy poco probable que pierda datos, pero si como muestras en el fstab la montas siempre, entonces no es mala idea ext3, aunque discrepo por lo ya comentado.

emerge reiserfsprogs, con ello tendrás soporte para reiserfs (3.6), pero no para reiser4, para ello:

```

emerge reiser4progs

```

Por último, lo que realmente no entiendo es tu fstab, la línea:

/dev/sda3   /         ext3    noatime              0 1

supongo que debería ser:

/dev/sda3   /         reiser4    noatime              0 1

Nótese que pongo reiser4 y no reiserfs.

Por otra parte me parece excesivo hablar de cómo instalar gentoo, cuando únicamente se pretende explicar los pasos a dar para usar reiser4.

Saludos.

----------

## DDrDark

Gracias por las correcciones, se me habian pasado por alto lo del fstab, lo de reiserprogs pense que serivirian para reiser4 tambien (ya que en la guia instalan esas) igualmente eso no comprometeria la instalacion. Respecto a la extension del post, si lees bien el tituo es "Instalando un sistema gentoo con soporte para reiser4"Last edited by DDrDark on Tue Aug 23, 2005 7:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esculapio

Es buena la guia, yo uso reiser4 pero no lo recomendaria si van a darle a uso a NFS porque anda muy lento en reiser4.Yo tuve que pasar una particion a ext3 para funcione bien. Ademas está el tema de que kernel le da soporte a reiser4, no todos. Yo uso nitro-sources y va bien pero estoy limitado a usar kernels MM.

----------

## smallville

Una pregunta compañeros estoy utilizando la version dvd pero tengo unas dudas que no entiendo y es que si hacemos esto:

mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1    # Particion /boot con ext3 

mkfs.reiser4 /dev/sda3  #Particion / con reiser4 

mkswap /dev/sda2   #Particion swap

si hacemos esto si despues de esto volvieramos a poner en este caso cfdisk /dev/sda

deberia de aparecer reflejado cada sdax el tipo de particion que tiene si es asi porque a mi no me aparece ningun tipo

sin embaro en el caso de del /boot si pongo mke2fs -j /dev/sda1 si que me aparece. 

Esto a que es debido.

----------

## DDrDark

Pues supongo que el DVD sera igual que el CD pero con mas cosas. Yo cree las particiones con cfdisk tambien, grabe los cambios y al igual que tu, siempre vuelvo a entrar para comprobar que este todo bien, y me han aparecido correctamente. Lo que si me ha sucedido es formatear una particion y que ya tenga un formato anterior, para esto utilizas la opcion -f de force. No se si alguien te podra ayudar  :Sad: 

----------

## smallville

Perdona DDrDark que te pone en la etiqueta cuando haces un cfdisk pues a mi no me poner nada sin embargo si esa particion lo hago con mkreiserfs si que me pone reiserfs o si hago mkfs.xfs si me pone xfs. Pero cuando mkfs.reiser4 no aparece nada y eso que me pone que esta hecho.

----------

## DDrDark

Pues nose que podra ser, igual es normal. Prueba con fdisk a ver si te la reconoce, y si no prueba a escribir algo en la particion aver si te deja. Yo creo que te deberia funcionar aunq no te aparezca el tipo

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *DDrDark wrote:*   

> lo de la memoria ram tienes razon, aunque yo suelo utilizar bastante la swap, cuando tengo a tope el ordenador. y cuando digo a top es A TOPE xD

 

Entonces debes tener un sistema lentísimo bajo esas circunstancias...

Echa un vistazo al vm.swappiness en sysctl.conf y ponle un valor más bajo, es 60 por defecto, yo le tengo 25, con una swap casi llena como dices, solo consigues tener un sistema mucho más lento, ninguna otra ventaja...

----------

## DDrDark

Yo utilizo muchas aplicaciones que consumen RAM a dolor, y el swapines ese lo habia configurado en la guia, lo tengo a 4. El tema es que es un ordenador secundario, tiene 512mb de RAM y solo lo utilizo para bajar, asi q no necesito esa fluidez de uso diario, no se si me explico xD

Igualmente, gracias por la config  :Very Happy: 

----------

